# How long can toddler go without food when sick?



## EverythingXd

My toddler is on day 4 of a sickness bug. He's hardly eaten anything in those 4 days - anything he has eaten has come back up. 

Today we have been very strict on what we are offering him (dry bread, dry toast, banana or crackers). He refuses all of it, he's only eaten a very small piece of bread (less than a mouthful) all day. I'm concerned, since this is following 3 days of barely any food. He has been drinking small quantities of water regularly and so far today it has stayed down. 

I'm not sure if he's refusing food today because his tummy still feels dodgy, because he's scared to eat, or out of stubbornness (he keeps asking for crisps and crying when we say no) :shrug:

Has anyone experience of their LOs not eating for such a long time? How long is this safe for? My LO is light for his age anyway (around 25 lbs).


----------



## Elski

My LO had a bug tues/weds and still isn't really eating much, just picking at bits. Like you, I'm not sure if its because she still feels a bit rough or is scared she'll get sick again. It's horrible when they're ill.

Why not let him have a few bland crisps if that's what he's asking for, at least he'll be getting something. When you've been poorly, it's hard to eat unless its something you really fancy. It's good that he's drinking, that's the most important thing. If he's stopped being sick it looks like he's on the mend and his appetite will probably increase bit by bit each day. Hope he's better soon :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

We let him eat a little of what he fancied to get him to eat on Friday when he had gone 24 hours without sickness, and he managed to keep it down but then a few hours later he had some very dilute squash and was sick again. On Saturday he was as bad as Thursday, throwing even water up. We therefore think we 'fed' the bug with the wrong foods and really don't want to risk doing that again. 

It's so tough knowing what the right thing to do is. I just want him to be better :hugs:


----------



## tommyg

Keep giving him juice, they need the sugar which helps to stop them getting dehydrated. Stay clear of milk as the stomach acids cuddle it before they get to absorb any of it.


----------



## EverythingXd

tommyg said:


> Keep giving him juice, they need the sugar which helps to stop them getting dehydrated. Stay clear of milk as the stomach acids cuddle it before they get to absorb any of it.

Thanks, though I had read that fruit juice is acidic and should be avoided? He has been drinking water and we keep checking for signs of dehydration but he ha shown none so far. 

He has eaten a little today and seems a bit brighter, hasn't been sick for about 40 hour now (partly because he ate nothing yesterday, we offered but he refused). Since his nap, he's been whinging but we don't know why, he can't or won't tell us... I really hope he's not going to be sick again.


----------



## qpaulina42

we only had stomach bug once so far and LO didn't eat for a solid week AFTER she stopped vomiting. I was in a bit of a tizzy but the doctors said it was fine. She lost a ton of weight (at least 5 pounds, I personally think). She did drink rice milk, which doctor said was a good idea and she enjoyed, so that seemed to work out. Doctor said not to give her pedialite as the high sugar content actually makes diarrhea worse. So we just did the milk, she nursed sometimes, and drank some water. Had a few crackers here and there, then raisins towards the end. They said that as long as they don't get dehydrated it's ok, but it certainly is stressful to watch your kiddo go through that.


----------

